
Employee gets £10,000 bounty for revealing software abuse - monkeygrinder
http://news.techworld.com/applications/3238361/employee-gets-10000-bounty-for-revealing-software-abuse/?cmpid=sbycombinatorschapman
======
dminor
What they want me to hear: don't pirate software.

What I actually hear: use as much free software as possible.

